# What's on your Christmas wish list?



## Dina (Nov 27, 2005)

Have you all written to Santa yet? Whether you've been NAUGHTY or NICE, tell us what's on your wish list this year. Here's mine for starters:

1. KitchenAid stand-up mixer
2. Cuisinart Knife Set
3. Pampered Chef's round and rectangular stoneware
4. Deep fryer
5. Microwave oven/grill (just saw this awsome one today at Conn's)
6. Toaster oven
7. Aprons (believe it or not all my clothes are stained by now)
8. Espresso maker
9. Coffee grinder
10. Steak knives
11. Rachel Ray's cookbooks
12. Tyler Florence's cookbooks
13. Last but not least...health, love and happiness for my family and friends!

Wow! I'm going to hit PRINT now to hand this list over to my husband! If I forgot something, I'll make an addendum to my list later. Hope you all get what you ask for and all your wishes come true. Merry Christmas!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Nov 27, 2005)

The only thing I know for sure right now is an antique Hoosier Cabinet.....its in layaway at an antique store right now awaiting my husband to get it out.  I can't wait to get it.


----------



## wasabi (Nov 27, 2005)

*1. A Big house on the beach

2. A black Jaguar (car, not cat)

3. A humongous bank account

I have been a good girl and this is a WISH list.*


----------



## pdswife (Nov 27, 2005)

I wouldn't mind finding a few diamonds under the tree...
or some new kitchen towels, spoon rest, chocolate, Big and Rich CD's,
clothes or gift certificates to my favorite bookstore. ( I really want a Colorado pickup..but there's no way to get it in the front door. lol


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 28, 2005)

I would like each and every one of you to know how much you mean to me, I wish I could open a magic window, and give you all a hug from my heart. I wish I could touch each and every one and show them That indeed LOVE over comes everything. May You all get what you want, and so much more. Let my Heart guide your way.
Take Time This Season to look around and Help one person, Your Holiday Season then will Live FORever.
May You Truly be Blessed with Health and Love.
May We reach around the World and Show we do have IQ's Larger Than our Shoe Sizes.
This Is what I wish for.
Oh and If you find a Brand New or even a Gently used 2005 or 2006 Mustang around that nobody wants, That would be Nice Too.


----------



## corazon (Nov 28, 2005)

I have the feeling I might be getting a baby for Christmas.   I'll probably get it as an early Christmas present but will it be a boy or a girl?!  At least I will still have a surprize, even if I know what gift I'll be recieving.  I wouldn't mind a box of Leonidas chocolates for x-mas too...maybe I should pass the hint on to that DH of mine?


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 28, 2005)

Maidrite those are sweet cars! But I wouldn't take one cause it wouldn't fit my family.

I really don't have a wish list because our financial status isn't too good. Gas prices and inflation aren't helping either. Plus I pretty much have everything I want. OK there is one thing if I could maybe get a gymnastics lesson (Just one! cause I have never had one in my life!) I dreamed of having piano lessons and I got those but the gymnastic lesson probably will never happen cause I am too old.

Cameron


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 28, 2005)

Books - cookery, novel, autobiographical and historical

CDs - classical and folk

Another cookery course, preferably somewhere warm ths time!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice home gym equipped with all the weight training facility, spinning bike, fitboxe semi-stationary sack, big screen with dolby digital sound system to do les mills routines with virtual Francesco (my fave instructor at our gym )...

Well, really I just wish for a happy cozy day full of goodies with Cris and all 3 kids.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 28, 2005)

My wish... for it to hurry up and be over with, jk, I would like a white Christmas!!!
I don't really have a wish list. We don't spend much anyway, not since the boys are grown. It's not that much fun anymore.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 28, 2005)

I haven't really thought about it. I know that I'll be getting money from my in-laws & I plan to buy a new set of pots & pans with that. My wish is to be surprised with something from hubby this year! He always spoils it by getting me to pick out my presents. I HATE THAT!!!!


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 28, 2005)

I get a piece of jewellry for each birthday, Christmas and Wedding Anniversary.  

My husband is very, very generous..  (unfortunately, his taste and mine very seldom co-incide - so every few purchases we have to return it to the shop for me to pick out something more suitable or to my taste!)


----------



## mish (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm grateful for what I have... but as long as it's a wish:






(In green, with a racing belt) -- AND an extra $100 grand for a tri-level condo I saw. I promise I'll never ask for anything ever, ever again, Santa.


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 28, 2005)

My husband had a Morgan when we lived in London many years ago. We went to the main dealer which was then in Arkley, near Barnet. His was BRG! He sold it when the family expanded and now wishes he had kept it 

Mish - just to make you drool! http://www.morgan-motor.co.uk/home.html


----------



## mish (Nov 28, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> My husband had a Morgan when we lived in London many years ago. We went to the 'factory' which was then in Arkley, near Barnet. His was BRG! He sold it when the family expanded and now wishes he had kept it


 
I love that car. Brings back memories as a kid growing up - Two adults and three kids would pile into that car and we would go to the beach with the top down in New York.


----------



## mish (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks, Ishbel. I put a silver one in my shopping basket.  (I wonder if they're still made of wood?)


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 28, 2005)

Here is an Idea for those that have lost a little of the magic of christmas. Find a Family that you know needs help, Buy them Food maybe some clothes (Gift Card works if you don't know the sizes.) and Maybe a toy or gift for each person. (Don't over spend your limit). Go in on a deal like this with co-workers, friends, or Family. This will open Your Heart so wide and Its a Feeling That will surpass You best Holidays. I like Leaving it at the Door and Running with a card from ( May Your Holidays be Blessed, or SANTA ) But You decide how to do it. Take That Neighbor down the Road, Out For Coffee, Make Cards up and Pass them out to Everyone on the Block. THIS WILL BRING A FLOOD OF MEMORIES BACK AND GIVE YOU THE SPRIT OF CHRISTMAS BACK I PROMISE ! MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALL THIS HOLIDAY SEASON !


----------



## Dina (Nov 28, 2005)

We know you love us Maidrite. We felt your HUG and we love you too. Warm wishes for you and yours. HUGS!

Corazon90,
I'm so happy for you! I hope you get to have your baby before Christmas so you can be home with your family to celebrate. As long as that baby is healthy, it don't matter if it's a boy or girl. Good luck.

Cameron,
Don't you worry about the finances now! Christmas is all about giving from your heart. I'll be lucky if I get half of one item I listed on here but I'll still be happy just having my family with me and knowing they're healthy and happy. All I need is just enough to get by-we have everything just by having love and peace in our families.


----------



## crewsk (Nov 28, 2005)

We do this at our church every Christmas Maidrite! I teach the 4 & 5 year olds in Sunday School & I counted our offering yesterday & we have $29!! I asked the kids if they would like to pick a gift off the tree that our preacher sets up for needy families & buy it with the money. They were all very enthusiastic about helping someone in need!


----------



## Maidrite (Nov 28, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> We do this at our church every Christmas Maidrite! I teach the 4 & 5 year olds in Sunday School & I counted our offering yesterday & we have $29!! I asked the kids if they would like to pick a gift off the tree that our preacher sets up for needy families & buy it with the money. They were all very enthusiastic about helping someone in need!


 
I have found the cheerful giver is the one who truly gets a gift ! Yours sounds so Great. Keep Up the Good Work!   Going to a retirement village and singing for a while and visiting with the people there costs nothing and Is a Giant Gift to them as well. Call ahead !


----------



## Ishbel (Nov 28, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> Thanks, Ishbel. I put a silver one in my shopping basket.  (I wonder if they're still made of wood?)


 
I'm not sure - but WOW....    how did you get all of you in the Morgan?  The rules here re baby seats etc did not make it feasible to use it when the family grew.

Mind you, I have many happy memories of touring Italy and France a few times in it.  In Italy, everywhere we stopped admiring young Italian men swarmed around - I wish it could be said that it was me that they were interested in - but it wasn't!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, world peace first, of course.

What else?  

The new CDs by Bonnie Raitt and Santana.  And an old one by Randy Newman.

Some kind of curtains for the dining room instead of the dusty creepy miniblinds we've had for the last 8 years.

A butler's pantry to store all my extra foodie junk.

A nice flagstone patio with built-in seats down by the BBQs.

I'll probably get the CDs.


----------



## kleenex (Nov 29, 2005)

MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 30, 2005)

a horse and ranch, a giant swimming pool with dolphins, a train set (doesn't have to be full scale), candy, and world peace.


----------



## mish (Nov 30, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> a horse and ranch, a giant swimming pool with dolphins, a train set (doesn't have to be full scale), candy, and world peace.


 
I think you just described the San Diego Zoo and Disneyland (the happiest place on earth).


----------



## buckytom (Nov 30, 2005)

ok, then, another christmas wish would be if i could ride space mountain with a family of orangutangs.

"right turn clyde!"


----------



## mish (Nov 30, 2005)

Clyde ate his SAG card.


----------



## Alix (Nov 30, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> ok, then, another christmas wish would be if i could ride space mountain with a family orangutangs.
> 
> "right turn clyde!"


 
LMAO Bucky!


----------



## licia (Nov 30, 2005)

several heat resistant spatulas - part of my list, but an important part.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 1, 2005)

Pizza Express "Napoli" Pro by G3 Express
AAAAH we would love to have this delivered by Santa!!  This is the next best thing to the wood burning oven for making pizza, it heats up to 450°C/800+°F and the pizzas get cooked within 4-5 minutes... I love the double feature, too!!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 1, 2005)

_"All I want for Christmas is my finger-tip, my finger-tip, my finger-tip!"_

Actually, since it's still mostly there (my fingertip), and this IS a wish list I'd like... nah, this is a family site...  

John


----------



## Dina (Dec 3, 2005)

WOW!   I love how this thread has taken off!  I know there are wish lists and material things we all want, not really need.  If there was one wish that could be granted right away, even before Christmas, it would be LOVE and PEACE within my family.  My SIL has decided to make things a bit stressful for everyone.

I wish you all a wonderful and joyous Christmas with your loved ones.  Hugs,


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 3, 2005)

I wish I hadn't started the Holiday Wish List thread! Sorry, Dina, I didn't know this thread was already going on!


----------



## licia (Dec 4, 2005)

I suppose my real wish would be to have someone totally organize my kitchen and pantry. Sometimes I have trouble locating things that I know I have, but can't put my finger on. Perhaps I can find a site that deals with this.


----------



## Vicious Vaness (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't remember the last time I asked for a Christmas present. I've always been happier giving presents than receiving. But now that I'm jobless, I could list a ton of things that I want, but the only thing I REALLY want, I don't think anyone can give me; a job and my diploma.


----------



## Dove (Dec 7, 2005)

Nothing really..at this stage in life if we have done without it this far then we don't need it.
I am thankful for what we have and for our sons who were right by our side when we were both in the hospital and who are  doing my Christmas shopping for me.


----------



## Dina (Dec 10, 2005)

You are certainly blessed Dove.  I know that the best Christmas gift anyone could have is love and compassion from our own families.  And when your kids are by your side at all times, regardless if they're grown up, you know you did your job well done in raising them.  I hope you're feeling much better.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 10, 2005)

Getting my PC hooked up in my bedroom.


----------



## cara (Dec 11, 2005)

hmm.... christmas wish..?
I don`t know... we have everything... material...
Franks mother calls about every two days to ask for our wishes, but I don`t know anything....
except for the mercedes 111er Coupe....  

but so.. peace, love, happiness, enough for evrey one on this world to survive, warm tents for the people in pakistan, food for the hungry ones etc...


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 11, 2005)

I get my camera, I get my camera!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DH says I'm a spoiled brat YES I AM!!
AND, I'm getting the boys a few more things, unknown to him


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 11, 2005)

Merry Christmas to meee! There's a house under the treeeeeeee! No more renttiiiiinnngg! la la la la la la laaaaa!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 11, 2005)

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas to meee! There's a house under the treeeeeeee! No more renttiiiiinnngg! la la la la la la laaaaa!


 
Are you serious, Shannon? That's AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 11, 2005)

YUP YUP!  It is such a slow process though! We are waiting on some remodeling projects to be finished, so my work is cut out for me!  And you will have to school me on cameras!  I have been wanting to buy a new one!!!  





			
				texasgirl said:
			
		

> Are you serious, Shannon? That's AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 11, 2005)

Yep, it's slow, but sooooo worth it!! Congrats to you!!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 11, 2005)

That is so neat, shannon.  Will you be starting the new year in your new house? I have a superstition (Yiddish, I think) for you if you do.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks! Only good superstitions, please!  I am already scared to death as it is!  If something goes wrong, I could always call someone else to fix it!  Now that someone, is ME!!!    I hoped to move in by the end of the year- for awhile it looked like it would be the week of Christmas!  But, the house has gotten a total makeover, and they keep surprising me with new projects.  Not complaining though- it won't be a fixer-upper! 





			
				mudbug said:
			
		

> That is so neat, shannon. Will you be starting the new year in your new house? I have a superstition (Yiddish, I think) for you if you do.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 11, 2005)

OK, here it is.  Walk into your new house before you bring in any furniture.  Carry with you a little box containing a piece of bread and a penny and some salt ( I forget what the salt is for).  The bread is to symbolize never going hungry in your new house and the penny to symbolize never needing money in your new house.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 11, 2005)

Sounds like a wonderful blessing to begin with!  And thank you all for the warm wishes and encouragement!  This bundle of frazzled nerves needs it!  Blessings to all!


----------

